# What happened to the vyper software ?



## lonelyone (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anybody know what happened to the vyper software. Seems a decent bit of kit and as I just bought 13 snakes I was going to download it, but the web site states the software has been sold.
Anybody know who to and under what name it is marketed now ?
Or is there anything that compares with it I can use instead ?

Don't mind paying.


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

have been wondering this myself, from what i can make out the company that bought it are going to re-release it under their name but thats all the info that i can find.

edit: lol seems very odd but someone has put the names of some other software in the tags but not replied, i have heard degie is good but hard to get used to, i wouldnt recommend draco as it was written for someone in particular and isnt supported or updated.


----------



## lonelyone (Aug 26, 2011)

Degei seems rather complicated to install and it does not state anywhere if it is compatible with Win7, just a load of warnings over WinVista.
Draco isn't an option for the above reason. I don't want to be stuck and then having to change to a different software.
I tried the snake keeper app for iphone, but it's far too basic for me.


----------



## thumper (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys, no need to worry about vyper, a new software will be taking the place of vyper in the next month, keep your vyper databases for now and when this new software hits you can import all your animals into it, i promise you a real treat, you wont miss vyper 



looking for Beta testers, please email [email protected] if you are interested in beta testing this software.

unlike vyper, we wont leave our customers hanging.


Cheers!
Justin


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

lonelyone said:


> Degei seems rather complicated to install and it does not state anywhere if it is compatible with Win7, just a load of warnings over WinVista.
> Draco isn't an option for the above reason. I don't want to be stuck and then having to change to a different software.
> I tried the snake keeper app for iphone, but it's far too basic for me.



degei works with windows 7 i got home premium :2thumb: its a bit long winded to install but a very good program especially if you like detailed ones its got a whole load of reports too (remember the vista fix )

if you want a simple one try http://www.archive.org/download/tucows_329118_Herp_Care_Software/herpcare.exe


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

thumper said:


> Hey guys, no need to worry about vyper, a new software will be taking the place of vyper in the next month, keep your vyper databases for now and when this new software hits you can import all your animals into it, i promise you a real treat, you wont miss vyper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will this take a data backup import from degei ???

would be interested i having a look for bugs either way


----------



## thumper (Sep 29, 2008)

s3xy_sheep said:


> will this take a data backup import from degei ???
> 
> would be interested i having a look for bugs either way



I would love to make this work, could you please send me a email at at [email protected] maybe you can help me with that.


----------

